# Good Price! Get what you pay for!



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

It's an OK brand. it'll work, but the batteries don't keep a charge for long, and the tools themselves are not very powerful - compared to a higher quality tools like Dewalt/Milwaukee/Bosch/Makita. we have been using Ryobi for an entire team some years back, and had to replace the drills every year or so, and the batteries would die after a relatively short time. after we switched the entire team to Dewalt tools we were AMAZED at the difference in power, battery retention time, and overall quality of the tools - they just won't stop!

if you are on a budge, the Ryobi are OK… as long as you don't use them heavily.

If you need power, and a more constant workflow - step up to a better brand - Dewalt/Milwaukee/Makita/Bosch these will last you a life time, and will perform everything you want them to.


----------



## gusthehonky (Feb 26, 2008)

I love that little skill saw, the only Ryobi tool I own, perfect when 1 cut is needed and finding a cord and outlet is a PITA. I was also impressed with the 90 degree drill, good touque, and great for tight spaces. Like you said, ideal for homeowner or beginning wwer. PurpLev's comment is equally true, not the ideal tools for job site work, but still lots of tools for little money, (and if your anything like myself-tools often end up lost or broken) always nice.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I bought the Ryobi Lithium Ion Set because I needed a portable skill saw, The lithium battery set was 200.00 less in cost than others. I'll see how the lithium batteries hold up.


----------



## Tooldads_apprentice (Aug 25, 2008)

It seems everyone agrees that you get what you pay for with Ryobi.


----------



## runngt (Feb 29, 2008)

I purchased the combo set as well. I think my set came with the drill, jig saw, saws all, vac, sander, light and circular saw. I could not be happier. This set was perfect for my needs and although the battery may be a little short sometimes I could buy two of these seven pc tool sets for the two or three tool combo sets from the "bigger" brand names.

runngt


----------



## crunchy (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with runngt. I bought a set with a drill, light, recip saw, vacuum, and circular saw about 4 years ago. It did come with 2 batteries. I think I just recently killed the first one. The one thing I don't like is that if you don't get the blade mounting screw VERY tight on the circular saw, it will slip. Everything else works wonderful! I have even added the jigsaw, the rotary cutter, and the sander to my kit. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

always wanted to try the cordless router. Anyone given it a test run?


----------



## Tooldads_apprentice (Aug 25, 2008)

The one I tried really bogged down. The battery goes pretty quick!


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

I went through a string of Ryobi brand tools (multiple routers, recip saw) back in the mid 90's…every one of them broke within the first year. I swore off ever buying anything Ryobi again. In contrast, I still have a DeWalt 14.4V driver from the early 90's…I need to replace the batteries, but the gun still works great.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

I second Patrick. I had a Ryobi sliding compound saw. would never cut 90 degrees, no matter how i tuned it. the plastic base broke during a pretty normal cut. had to wait over 3 months (!!!!!!) for the part to be supplied (this probably related only to Ryobi NZ). sold it, bought a Makita and i can't describe how much joy I got from it.

Most (if not all) of the tools in the kit are not meant to be precise, so I guess that it is acceptable. However, I wouldn't buy Ryobi where precision or service is an issue.

cordless router? wireless router!


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

I own the "big" set, chainsaw and all. No real issues with any of the tools. Rememeber this is an enter-level set of tools. The batteries are the weak point. Have found no real problems with the tools.

I have the Ryobi 18v rotozip, never used….I also have the 90* angel 18v drill. It's a beaut!! Will drill 3/4 holes thru studs as good as any.

All that was 3 years ago. Tried DeWalt, Hatachi. Hatachi has battery issues too. DeWalt too heavy, besides when a B&D battery will interchange, that bothers me…makes me think what I am paying for…

Have started swapping over to Makita. Power-to-weight ratio is super. Batteries seem last forever. High $$$ though…

Jimmy


----------



## trucker12349 (Nov 9, 2008)

just picked up some one + tools and they are working great. The 5 1/2 " skill saw went thru a 1" sheet of plywood like butter.


----------

